# Anybody got any ducks



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Looking really thin on our stuff around Eagle Lake and Lissie.
Just seeing if anyone else is holding any good numbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

we're loaded in Chambers county


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Same more cranes than ducks today.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm not sure if there are more ducks than doves out here.

If I see the first of either I'll let ya'll know. :rotfl:

Will be in the bottomland in the morn.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

I didn't go but I understand we had plenty over towards rock island west of 71


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Didn't go was hoping my buddy would find them. Lol


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Fog did not lift till late morn in the bottomland.
Heard a few wings overhead in the soup.
Plenty of gunshots toward Eagle Lake.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Good hunt near Port Lavaca. Mostly bluewing teal, a few greenwings, 2 redheads and somehow a smiling mallard snuck in!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

We were north of eagle lake and saw 2 teal and killed 1 . 
Didn't hear any shooting near us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POCaddict (Oct 5, 2011)

Full limit by 8:45, got 2 Bluewing hens, Greenwing drake, Spoony, Pintail drake and a Gadwall drake. Not a bad morning in the Guadalupe WMA.


----------



## TA_Fab (Aug 20, 2016)

Almost full limits in the marsh at our camp. Lots of birds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

For sure the most ducks i have seen this early in the year. A mixed bag of teal, gadwall, and whistlers.


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

3 limits.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Duck slayer, was that at the Guadalupe delta? Tivoli area? If so how early do you have to get there to get a decent spot? 15 yrs ago we would arrive at 10-11pm and sleep in our truck and still not be first in line


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

DR_Smith said:


> Duck slayer, was that at the Guadalupe delta? Tivoli area? If so how early do you have to get there to get a decent spot? 15 yrs ago we would arrive at 10-11pm and sleep in our truck and still not be first in line


He hunted the Winnie area.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks! I just saw that marker and I believe they used to use stuff like that at the delta


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

Heard lots of limits at peach point. Mostly teal


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

We spanked their arse in Garwood this weekend.


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

*ducks*



DR_Smith said:


> Duck slayer, was that at the Guadalupe delta? Tivoli area? If so how early do you have to get there to get a decent spot? 15 yrs ago we would arrive at 10-11pm and sleep in our truck and still not be first in line


Yes it was public land in the Winnie area. I believe people were in line at J.D. Murphree the Wednesday before the opener... and I thought I had duck fever.


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

11/4/2017 Ended up with a 5 man in an hour Galveston County variety BWT GWT Blue bill red head pintail and gadwall. Lot of ducks in the air. On 11/5/17 didnt even fire a shot tried a different blind and just wasnt in the flyway ducks moving north to south while last lots were moving east to west. But had a great opener with the boys.


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

7 man limit on sat and 8 man limit on sun.....mostly teal with a few ringnecks shovelers and a bluebill..........eagle lake area.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Aquafowler said:


> Heard lots of limits at peach point. Mostly teal


NDAPP!!!
Woowee these young fellows nowdays are exited or something they were getting in line 2 days early for some reason. It was nice to get out with my dad and 3 sons. We got a couple of ducks.


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

NDAPP?

I didn't hunt but my friends did well in rockport


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Blank Czech said:


> NDAPP?
> 
> I didn't hunt but my friends did well in rockport


No Ducks At Peach Point!:dance:


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

Never mind, I miss spoke. There are NO ducks at peach point!í ½í¸‚


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow, people wait in line to shoot public ducks? 

I don't go hunting until I have to wear a jacket. :clover:


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

Iâ€™ll bite, what the heck is NDAPP?


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

NDAPP= no ducks at peach point


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

They all flew to Mexico on Saturday afternoon ...


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

bayouboy said:


> NDAPP= no ducks at peach point


Went yesterday and you are right, NDAPP!

In all seriousness, most people had half limits at best.


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

Ya I get it now! Thanks


----------



## Duckman492 (Aug 28, 2016)

Man we have hunted from eagle lake to Katy and have yet to get on the ducks.... not seeing many flying anywhere.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

My son and his buddies hunt some rock quarry ponds just south Austin on the Colorado and they were covered up in ducks over the weekend. Three of the ponds had several thousand birds roosting. Mostly widgeons, baldpates and scaups with a few redheads and mallards mixed in.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bay near Freeport is covered thick with Blubills and Shovlers, easy limits. Still only had one group of teal in shooting range which is weird.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*DOTA*



lapesca67 said:


> My son and his buddies hunt some rock quarry ponds just south Austin on the Colorado and they were covered up in ducks over the weekend. Three of the ponds had several thousand birds roosting. Mostly widgeons, baldpates and scaups with a few redheads and mallards mixed in.


Same here near San Antonio ducks out the A on ponds


----------

